# Cosa significa il vostro nick?



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



Molto semplicemente: ThaiBoxer perché sono un agonista di pugilato thailandese, 93 è il mio anno di nascita


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



Uno dei soprannomi di Pellegatti dati a Seedorf


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Agosto 2018)

Appartenente ad Orde 
di barabari pagani,
Unni e Longobardi, ovvero 
di Diavoli Rossoneri 
che nomadano per l'Italia 
flagellando, 
facendo incette di vittorie e saccheggi.
Imo a Roma!
In quanto Cattedrale del Calcio
in cui imperversa l'idolatria 
dell' aliena Zebra.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



Insieme a Zvone Boban il giocatore che ho amato di più al Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Il mio non è difficile da intuire.


----------



## 11Leoni (17 Agosto 2018)

Undici undici undici leooni noooi vogliamo undici leooni!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2018)

Omaggio al film amici miei


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2018)

I roten del 1896 sono i giocatori dell'Hannover


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Vai te a saperlo


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



A scuola ero bravo in latino, quindi diciamo che è il mio cognome "latinizzato"


----------



## Tessar (17 Agosto 2018)

Io faccio il fotografo e video maker, tessar è un tipo di lente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2018)

Personaggio di un romanzo di Andrea Camilleri : “Il Re di Girgenti”. Romanzo e personaggio fantastico.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2018)

La più bella serata calcistica da quando son nato!


----------



## Emme (17 Agosto 2018)

L'iniziale del mio nome e il mio soprannome


----------



## Rambo cica (17 Agosto 2018)

Storico capo ultras union cs


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2018)

Mix di mio nome Christian Castellano e rossonero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2018)

Sono passati troppi anni ma penso di aver messo un Super_ davanti per via di Super Pippo il fumetto. Oppure no ed é solo una questione di egocentrismo  .


----------



## __king george__ (17 Agosto 2018)

beh il mio mi sembra evidente...è dedicato a...Napolitano!


----------



## wildfrank (17 Agosto 2018)

Io sono un fan di quello che "tocca con mano" serpenti e bestie varie, un pò come me.


----------



## Vikash (17 Agosto 2018)

Il mio non c'è neppure da chiederlo. 
*Dedicato al miglior centrocampista che abbia mai indossato la casacca rossonera.*
Un figlioccio del Condor.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Facile il mio. Non ho avuto molti idoli veri nel calcio e adesso che ho 50 anni ovviamente ne ho sempre meno. Zlatan è l'ultimo in ordine di tempo di cui mi sono calcisticamente innamorato. Prima c'era stati nell'ordine Mark Hateley Rudd Gullit e Roberto Baggio.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Agosto 2018)

Il chitarrista rock per eccellenza. L'assolo di Comfortably numb, studio e live, mi smuove l'anima.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Agosto 2018)

Il mio nickname risale al 2008, chi viene da forumfree si ricorderà che là mi chiamavo Aceto Salsamico, soltanto perché ero già Aceto Balsamico su forumcommunity e non potevo ripetermi. Semplicemente non trovato un nome che non fosse già utilizzato da qualcun altro e così pensai a qualcosa di bizzarro e da lì nacque! Ora mi chiamo così praticamente ovunque


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Uno dei soprannomi di Pellegatti dati a Seedorf



Willy Wonka, Willy Wonka il re del cioccolato! Willy Wonka, Willy Wonka, è l'uomo più acclamato!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Agosto 2018)

Il mio e' dedicato a colui che mi ha fatto sognare da bambino e innamorare del Milan,SOLO MARCO VAN BASTEN. IL solo sta a significare che mai nessun altro calciatore potra' prendere il suo posto nel mio cuore e nel mio immaginario.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Agosto 2018)

2ema33:
Sono cresciuto con l'idolo di thiago silva, 2 è il suo numero al PSG, ema è il mio nome e 33 era il su numero da noi


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Agosto 2018)

Old Memories...Vecchi Ricordi...
Per sottolineare il fatto che il Milan che ho veramente amato fa parte dei ricordi...
Il Milan ''povero'' e sempre inguaiato degli anni settanta e primi anni ottanta...
Il Milan ''ricco'' di Berlusconi che ha rivoltato il mondo del calcio...il mio avatar credo ne sia il simbolo e per questo l'ho scelto...
Ovviamente il secondo mi ha dato soddifazioni irripetibili ma ho amato entrambi...il ricco come il povero...perchè negli anni bui quello che ci distingueva dagli altri tifosi era la passione che ci mettavamo nell'essere Milanisti...
E per finire il 73...anno nel quale ho iniziato a seguire il Milan....dalla vecchia radio di mia nonna che tutte le Domeniche trasmetteva ''Tutto il calcio minuto per minuto''...vecchi ricordi....ricordi indimenticabili...


----------



## Miro (17 Agosto 2018)

L'abbreviazione di Miroslav Klose, giocatore per cui impazzivo ai tempi e di cui ho due magliette, una di Germania 2006 e l'altra del Bayern. Quando andò alla Lazio a 0 maledissi Fester per diversi giorni.


----------



## Stex (17 Agosto 2018)

Soprannome datomi alle superiori . Siccome c’erano due Stefano a me han dato questo. Stex


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2018)

*Penny* Hardaway
Grant *Hill*


----------



## diavolo (17 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Gas (17 Agosto 2018)

Ho sempre praticato sport di motori, anche ad alto livello quindi volevo un nick che un minimo richiamasse a questa mia passione. Normalmente uso Grip (L'aderenza degli pneumatici) oppure appunto Gas.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



Credo che sul mio ci sia poco da dire: sono una femminuccia.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Credo che sul mio ci sia poco da dire: sono una femminuccia.



Femminuccia milanista o foggiana? Non è chiaro...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2018)

Personaggio dell'universo di Warcraft della cui storia sono appassionato


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Femminuccia milanista o foggiana? Non è chiaro...



Mah,fai tu! Ahahahah!


----------



## Pivellino (17 Agosto 2018)

Che non devo dimenticarmi di essere umile.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



Parafrasando zucchero.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mah,fai tu! Ahahahah!



Direi milanista, a meno che tu non sia daltonica...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

Ruud Dil Gullit ovviamente (o meglio Rudi Dil), per me simbolo del primo Milan che ho avuto la fortuna di tifare, anche se Van Basten era il talento più cristallino. Sono uno dei pochi che nel calcio rimane più impressionato dalle qualità atletiche che da quelle tecniche, poi la personalità di Ruud è pazzesca. 23 è il giorno mio di nascita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



La mia vita da sempre si è divisa tra la passione (il milan) e il lavoro (la politica internazionale)
Visto che tendo ad essere pungente e goliardico, ho voluto unire due personaggi simbolo dei due lati della mia vita: il presidente statunitense Donald Trump (che stimo) e l'ex presidente del milan (Berlusconi, che NON stimo)
Il risultato è stato questo splendido Trumpusconi, ho pure trovato l'avatar in giro 
Due personalità decisamente affini!

Nel frattempo, torno proprio oggi da un periodo di 1 mese e mezzo di lavoro in Russia... bene, ma non benissimo!


----------



## Goro (4 Settembre 2018)

Viene dalla serie di videogiochi Yakuza, Goro Majima è un personaggio molto interessante.

All'inizio pensavo al nick su Kakà o Tomasson, poi per non tralasciare nessuno e fare qualcosa di diverso ho optato per qualcosa di esterno.


----------



## fdl68 (5 Settembre 2018)

fdl= fossa dei leoni, il cuore del tifo della curva sud il gruppo fu fondato nel 1968, quindi fdl68


----------



## Comic Sans (5 Settembre 2018)

Font tremendo che si crede simpatico. Tipo me.


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Settembre 2018)

il mio nick in tedesco significa semplicemente rossonero rot=rosso schwarz=nero


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Settembre 2018)

Ho iniziato a tifare il Milan da bambino nel 1963, spinto dalle partite in bianco e nero di quella Coppa Campioni poi vinta. Gli anni successivi niente: cominciavo a preoccuparmi (senza sapere che in seguito avrei vissuto periodi di magra ben più lunghi). 
Arrivò il 1967-68: ritorno di Rocco, mercato che sembrava deludente (Cudicini dal Brescia invece di Zoff dal Mantova che era dato per sicuro, e così via), eppure vincemmo scudetto e Coppa Coppe (l'anno dopo Coppa Campioni e Intercontinentale). 
L'emblema di quella squadra per me era il vecchio Kurt Hamrin richiesto da Rocco (che una decina di anni prima l'aveva avuto al Padova) e arrivato ormai a fine carriera dalla Fiorentina (scambio con Amarildo, allora il nostro miglior giocatore, a parte Rivera). Kurt segnò i due gol della finale di Coppa Coppe a Rotterdam contro l'Amburgo.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Settembre 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a tifare il Milan da bambino nel 1963, spinto dalle partite in bianco e nero di quella Coppa Campioni poi vinta. Gli anni successivi niente: cominciavo a preoccuparmi (senza sapere che in seguito avrei vissuto periodi di magra ben più lunghi).
> Arrivò il 1967-68: ritorno di Rocco, mercato che sembrava deludente (Cudicini dal Brescia invece di Zoff dal Mantova che era dato per sicuro, e così via), eppure vincemmo scudetto e Coppa Coppe (l'anno dopo Coppa Campioni e Intercontinentale).
> L'emblema di quella squadra per me era il vecchio Kurt Hamrin richiesto da Rocco (che una decina di anni prima l'aveva avuto al Padova) e arrivato ormai a fine carriera dalla Fiorentina (scambio con Amarildo, allora il nostro miglior giocatore, a parte Rivera). Kurt segnò i due gol della finale di Coppa Coppe a Rotterdam contro l'Amburgo.




E' sempre un piacere leggerti


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clme da titolo, cosa vuol dire il vostro nome utente?? Il mio è riferito alle Champions vinte.



Anno 2000 , avevo 13 anni, un mio carissimo amico appassionatissimo di Web, piu grande di me di 5 anni, aveva alcuni siti web che fruttavano... cosi mi misi anche io ad imparare ed a 14 anni, agli albori di internet praticamente, ero già online con dei siti fatti tutti da me.

Che bei tempi, mi viene da piangere.

Va beh, fatto sta, che sto mio amico aveva come username, praticamente ovunque, "gallomania", siccome ero cciovane e inesperto, ho tenuto l' idea della parte "mania", e cosi, senza pensarci troppo, ho usato scelto "pazzomania"

Il resto è storia. Praticamente il mio username ha quasi 20 anni ( mi viene da piangere di nuovo)


----------



## SmokingBianco (5 Settembre 2018)

Soprannome dato da Pellegatti a quello che è stato per me il giocatore a cui mi sono ispirato nella vita e nello sport, dopo King George.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Settembre 2018)

Egidio Calloni (1974-1978)
Stefano Chiodi (1978-1980)
Joe Jordan - lo squalo (1981-1983)
Luther Blisset (1983-1984)

I quattro numeri 9, le fulgide stelle che hanno alimentato i miei sogni milanisti dai 9 ai 18 anni ....

eppure ... sono milanista !!!!

Per quello che ogni tanto mi viene da sorridere quando sento membri del forum ... ebbri dei trionfi berlusconiani, lagnarsi ... 'questo non è da Milan', 'quello non è da milan'. Il milan è per sempre ... si vinca o si perda, primi in serie A e nel mondo... o nella grigia mediocrità.

Forza milan sempre e comunque !!!!


-----------------------------------------
Nella lingua parlata del calcio italiano c’è sempre lo zampino di Gianni Brera. Lo scrittore travestito da giornalista prese spunto nientemeno che dai Promessi sposi di Manzoni per apostrofare Egidio Calloni da Busto Arsizio, classe ’52, che a mangiarsi i gol era un professionista, lo “sciagurato”, come era scellerato e giovine lo stesso Egidio del romanzo di Manzoni, seduttore della monaca di Monza. Trentuno gol in centouno partite, mica male per uno ricordato quasi solo per quelli che sbagliava.

Egidio Calloni era cresciuto calcisticamente nell’Inter (pure!) e aveva brillato a Varese a tal punto che nel 1974 il Milan lo scelse come terminale offensivo del proprio attacco. Ed Egidio mica delude: capocannoniere della Coppa Italia nel 1977, che il Milan vince battendo i nerazzurri in finale, terzo posto in campionato la stagione precedente. È un Milan in transizione tra il suo periodo d’oro targato Rocco e Rivera, che alla fine dei Settanta appenderà le scarpe al chiodo, e il suo periodo più nero, culminato con il calcioscommesse e la doppia serie B nel giro di tre anni.

L’ilarità della vicenda di Calloni al Milan sta nel fatto che, dopo i numerosi errori in maglia rossonera, il bustocco colpirà da ex in più di una occasione: nella stagione 1978-79, la prima al Verona dopo gli anni di San Siro, il nostro andrà a bersaglio verso fine campionato, in una sfida cruciale nella strada verso il decimo scudetto dei rossoneri. Che riusciranno a ribaltare il punteggio vincendo per 2-1 e mettendo una seria ipoteca sul titolo. La seconda, nell’inferno della cadetteria: nell’annata 1980-81 il Milan perderà 3-1 a Palermo con tripletta proprio del suo ex attaccante.

L’alternanza sotto porta su azione, non conosceva pause dagli undici metri: su undici calci di rigore tirati dal 1974 al 1980, Calloni ne trasformerà undici. A lui sono legati i ricordi non certo più vincenti ma sicuramente più romantici di un Milan vestito della maglia rossonera e righine strette, a tal punto da essere ricordato alla metà di quegli anni Ottanta in occasione dell’arrivo in rossonero di Luther Blissett, inglese sciagurato come lui e forse più, per il quale fu coniato il soprannome “Callonissett”. Dentro una chiave così negativa, entrambi i personaggi, al pari di Jordan, Wilkins o Hateley, sono ancora oggi consegnati alla memoria collettiva rossonera che tratta i propri figli allo stesso modo, avessero dominato il mondo come Van Basten o li abbiano fatti imbestialire per intere domeniche come Egidio e tanti altri.

Ed è proprio nel 1982, mentre per il suo Milan si apre la botola della seconda retrocessione, Egidio lascia il calcio e si dà ai gelati, divenendone venditore e rappresentante. Continuando però a tenere ben teso quel filo che lo lega al pallone: insegna calcio a una squadra di giovanissimi all’oratorio di Verbania. Facendo in modo che, almeno loro, la porta la vedano più spesso di lui.

(grazie a SpazioMilan)


----------



## SangueBlu000 (11 Ottobre 2018)

SangueBlu, origini nobili


----------

